# Ring Flash for Fashion Photography?



## CA_

I'm very very new to photography, but I have heavy background in graphic art/principles of design. I notice that a lot of designers (including myself) really gravitate towards using fashion-photography-esque photos in our designs. After a few days of heavy google research, I discovered that almost 99 out of 100 photos that I really loved, used a ring flash.

Are ring flashes commonly used? What other types of flashes/fill lights should I be looking into to accompany the ring flash? I've seen ring light flash adapters for speed lights, are they decent? Is AlienBees ABR800 a decent lower-cost alternative? 

Sorry for my absolute n00b questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Natalie

Keep in mind any ring flash will leave weird ring-shaped catchlights in people's eyes. Some people don't mind that look or willing to edit it out on every photo, but for me it wasn't worth the hassle when I was looking for a good flash for wildlife photography.

Here's what I'm talking about with the flash you mentioned: AlienBees ABR800 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Very distracting, IMO.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice intro video hotelfm



hotelfm said:


> I have done it, works well in close up shoots.
> 
> Professionel fotograf i hele Danmark - Portræt og reklame fotograf


----------



## Jenschilner

I have a Elinchrome ringlflash. I seldom use it. it´s a cool light but not that creative I think. But it could make a cool efekt but it depends on the nodel, location and set up aswell. it does not fit for al fashion absolutely not. 1 in 20 cases maybe.

Here is a video were I use the ring flash in one of the pictures. I´m acually thinking of selling it  and my a elinchrom ringlfash for the Quadra it´s smaller and more easier to use. This ringlflash I have is BIG!!!


----------



## PhotoTish

I love that video - especially the photos taken in the window and the last photo - the one in the water - is stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Tee

My opinion is the ring flash works better in the glamour/ swimsuit setting than fashion.  Just my personal taste.

P.S.  Check out the Moon Unit by Paul C. Buff.  It's a beast but pretty cool to see in action.


----------



## CA_

Thanks for all the replies! 

I think I've seen the Moon Unit but I had trouble finding example shots with it. I'm assuming it's something proprietary because it doesn't seem like there are too may other examples of it (or equivalent devices) floating around?


----------



## gsgary

Here's one that fits on to your flash, a beauty dish would be better for fashion


----------



## MH_91

Ring flash will give you a creative lighting for head shot pictures, it will have a halo effect, and A semi circle effect on their eyes. Its nice. But you dont wanna do this all the time. 

Myself, i have the Ring flash adapters that attach to your External flash. Its not recommend it. i dont like it at all. You will have the Halo effect. But wont get any effect on the eye.


----------

